# Is the 32 Lashed too wide for normal feet?



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks! Yup I think I am just being paranoid. Going to buy it right now! 80 bucks for a pair of new 2011 lashed would be a good deal no matter what


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would say they are middle of the road personally, not super wide nor narrow (I have 2011's).


----------



## MidWestBest (Jun 28, 2011)

ridden my lashed for 3 hard seasons, i definitly do not have wide feet, and i definitly do love them.


----------

